# 170 killed in fulton *pics and story added*



## DeepweR (Oct 3, 2010)

there was another monster killed in fulton co. green score is in the 170s. pictures are on Fortner taxidermys facebook. its a hoss. the story is on post #16.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 3, 2010)

Post them up for those of us non-facebookers!


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 3, 2010)

i cant. their not mine to post. i dont know the guy. i just saw the pics on facebook


----------



## tsknmcn (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats on a monster buck!


----------



## Fortner (Oct 3, 2010)

I just spoke with the guy who shot this monster, and he said he will post pics as soon as he gets back to his computer. All I can say is it's a hoss! True monster, I gross scored it at 172.5


----------



## DeadOnJohn (Oct 3, 2010)

i will tell him to post the pics and story as soon as possible cuz its an awesome buck!


----------



## kevincox (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow! What a pig!


----------



## josey wales (Oct 3, 2010)

love that chocolate horn mass!!!


----------



## Tone L (Oct 3, 2010)

Josey are you raedy!


----------



## urban hunter90 (Oct 3, 2010)

yep shot on friday night, me and my buddy share the same stand and he layed down a beast out of it. congrats again drew


----------



## urban hunter90 (Oct 3, 2010)

quite a cool story too


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats drew.  Saw the pictures.


----------



## mattech (Oct 3, 2010)

where are ya'll getting the story? I dont do facebook.


----------



## urban hunter90 (Oct 3, 2010)

drew is one of my best friends and he called me right after he shot it, ill wait for him to post to the story and pics but its a 14 pointer, mainframe 11 with two stickers off its right brow and a kicker off the g2, i had actually seen the buck a couple weeks earlier in the stand but never offered me a shot and drew got the job done, buck of a lifetime for sure, ill tell him to post the story and pics


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Oct 3, 2010)

WAR EAGLE BABY

Nice buck and shirt


----------



## Ranger10 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The Story*

Alright yall sorry for the wait, i've been planting food plots all day out in Greene County and didn't have access to a computer. So heres the story. As soon as I was done with my classes on friday in Auburn, I sped home to hopefully make it back in time to get out in the woods. I didn't get home until about 5:30 and I thought it was too late to go out, but at the last minute i decided i would give it a go. I got in my stand at 6:20pm that was overlooking a small opening in a swampy creek bottom in Fulton county. Just as i was getting settled, i looked to my right and saw a small tree shaking violently about 40 yards away. I could barely see the back of a deer, so i took out my rattling antlers and gave them a faint rattle. The tree temporarily stopped shaking, then started again after about 10 seconds. So i took out my antlers again and rattled harder, and that was all it took. The buck put his head down and came out of the brush about 25 yards from my stand. I new at first glance that he was a shooter so at 6:30 I let my Z7 sling a Rage broad head straight through both lungs. He ran about 40 yards and was done. It all happened so fast i didn't have a chance to get buck fever, and i had no idea how big he actually was. After i held the buck i estimated he would score somewhere in the 150's, however the measuring tape thought otherwise. Chris Fortner scored him three times at 172.5 gross. The processor estimated him to weigh 275lbs on the hoof, and he has a 22 inch neck right behind the ears. Fortner Taxidermy has it under control from here on out and he is going to make an awesome mount for me. I have only heard great things about Chris' work. This is truly a buck of a lifetime and it has been an awesome experience.


----------



## shawn mills (Oct 3, 2010)

Chris will definatly do you an awesome job! Congrats on a super buck!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 3, 2010)

Great buck, Congrats


----------



## Ranger10 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Pics*


----------



## Fortner (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats again Drew, thats an awesome animal!


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Oct 3, 2010)

That's a nice pic in the cooler. Wonder who took that .Guys this thing is a beast. Took Drew and I awhile just to hang that thing in the cooler! Can't wait to see the mount.


----------



## Ranger10 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the support Lee and Johnny, i couldn't have done it without yall. Although i definitely could have used your help dragging the beast up that huge hill, that sucked! Its yall's turn now, go get em!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## win270wsm (Oct 3, 2010)

great buck and cool story.Congrats on a fine animal


----------



## crueldeer (Oct 3, 2010)

Great buck and War eagle!!!


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome story.  Glad to hear yall are putting a hurting on em.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on a GA giant!


----------



## huntfourfun (Oct 4, 2010)

congratulations on a huge deer.

be sure to post pics when the mount is finished...


----------



## TLB2 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice job on a huge buck!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 4, 2010)

*Congrats !!!!!!*

That is an amazing buck and if I ever kill another one big enough to mount, Chris will do it also !!!!!!!!!!!! Every deer head that I've ever seen that he mounted was done right !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 4, 2010)

War Eagle!


----------



## Stumper (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on your monster buck!


----------



## jasonC (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats a very nice deer!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Payton Everett (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow thats an amazing buck! Congrats!


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice monster congrats!!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 4, 2010)

Amazing man....great deer! Congrats!!!


----------



## MCBIG (Oct 4, 2010)

man thats a great deer !!!!! congrats,
                                                                 mike


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 4, 2010)

What a stud.  Buck of a lifetime for sure.  Congrats.  

Chris will do you right.


----------



## Big_ED (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats drew awesome buck! Brent was relaying some info about it to me congrats again.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re:*

A super GA buck. Congrats!


----------



## buckfever33 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great deer. WDE


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 4, 2010)

I work down here everyday good to see some nice'uns come out of here congrats!


----------



## string music (Oct 4, 2010)

That is a beast. Congrats to ya and great story


----------



## deerslayer30 (Oct 4, 2010)

Freak nasty!!! Congrats buddy that thing is a tank!


----------



## Trizey (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm impressed by the weight too from a non-agricultural area.  Congrats!


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Oct 4, 2010)

Stud!


----------



## LonePine (Oct 4, 2010)

Fulton County does it again.  Great story and Congrats on the buck of a lifetime


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 4, 2010)

Great deer and story! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## South Man (Oct 4, 2010)

Good one!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2010)

Trizey said:


> I'm impressed by the weight too from a non-agricultural area.  Congrats!



Probably about $10,000 of real nice landscaping went into that beast


----------



## Ranger10 (Oct 4, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Probably about $10,000 of real nice landscaping went into that beast


Hahah at least!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 4, 2010)

congrads thats a awesome monster deer there.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 4, 2010)

great deer.  how many acres is the tract is was killed on?


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats man thats a hoss


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 4, 2010)

Just curious, that was north Fulton right?...btw..congrats on a monster.


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats to Drew, Chris will do an awesome job on the mount.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on your monster buck!  It time to change that avatar.


----------



## Ranger10 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks yall. Chris just aged the jawbone at 6.5 years old!


----------



## Killdee (Oct 4, 2010)

That is a true mature monster buck, congratulations.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 4, 2010)

First day of a hunt anywhere in the world I'm dropping the hammer on that joker!  Awesome deer, he is a toad, huge body too!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Oct 4, 2010)

Great buck! Congrats!!!! Thanks for sharing the story with us.


----------



## bowhuntonly (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome buck man, congrats


----------



## ETK (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations on a deer of a lifetime. He is what a deer hunters dreams are made of.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats


----------



## JLeeHall (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on the monster buck.


----------



## SOTL (Oct 4, 2010)

Truck Buck material.  Is it going to be entered?


----------



## 3d foam killer (Oct 4, 2010)

good gosh he had to look like a cow walkin through the woods!!!


----------



## snake bite (Oct 4, 2010)

Absolute STUD!  Congratulation's


----------



## Barroll (Oct 4, 2010)

Eating perfectly manicured grass and flowers out of peoples yard sure grow them big


----------



## urban hunter90 (Oct 4, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Congrats on your monster buck!  It time to change that avatar.



Come on man dont take me  and jonny out of the avatar, thats the three amigos right there


----------



## Ranger10 (Oct 4, 2010)

I havn't changed it have I? And i don't plan to.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 5, 2010)

how big was the property it came off of?


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice, congrats!!


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow... great looking buck!


----------



## Barroll (Oct 5, 2010)

urban hunter90 said:


> Come on man dont take me  and jonny out of the avatar, thats the three amigos right there



Your ugly. I would never put you in an avatar


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 5, 2010)

My compliments on taking a trophy of a lifetime. Its amazing how it all comes together.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 5, 2010)

fine buck!!!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 5, 2010)

mass all the way through!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 5, 2010)

Good job on a great hoss of a whitetail.


----------



## southerndraw (Oct 5, 2010)

*It's the BIG ONE!!*

Man, one more year.    Better now??


----------



## southerndraw (Oct 5, 2010)

Super nice deer for anywhere in North America...


----------



## Gruntin & Cuttin (Oct 5, 2010)

congrats man, just awesome


----------

